# :: ECS Tuning :: B5 A4 V6 30v PCV Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of garage floor stains and adding oil at every fill up? Chronic engine oil leaks may be a sign that your B5 A4 V6 30v has a serious problem with its crankcase ventilation system.

Positive Crankcase Ventilation systems send cylinder blowby gas back to the intake for burning. When they don't, crankcase pressure builds, pushing engine oil past seals and gaskets.

Botton line? ECS has PCV Service Kits that cure the cause and fix the damage. Available in three stages, pick the one that matches your car's symptoms, and start keeping your oil inside the engine, where it belongs.

Is this drip really necessary?

Fits:
Audi B5 A4 V6 30v (1996-2001)

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I need this kit. I have a b5.5 will this fit?


----------

